# Berrien/Lanier 2008



## billy336

Ah yes, gettin' to be that time. Made it to Teeterville this weekend. Saw velvet, fawns, and does. Should be a good one. Not much corn or cotton in the ag fields around us. Peanuts seem to be the name of the game this year. Oh yeah, some low life shot a fork horn in velvet late Saturday night in my clearcut. 50 yards from the road. Didnt even bother to pick him up. When I touched his horns at 1030 AM yesterday, they were still warm tothe touch. Hope karma gives him a big ole kick in the arse.


----------



## airpear

We've been working at our property too.  The fence is almost done around our camp, only about 1000 more feet to go.  We also picked up a dozer for use at camp this year.  We've been working on our roads and trash piles.  We planted corn and sorghum, but we over planted so they are coming up slow.  We also have soybeans and wheat to plant.  I am considering doing a field in a wheat/clover mix.  We also will be planting turnips in September, but that's along way off.  Good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## Whitetailer

Howdy guys....

I can not even think about getting up to the property yet.  Way too much fishing, etc. going on ....

Pretty dry up there Billy?

Whitetailer

By the way, I have a 35' 5th wheel travel trailer I need to get rid of if anyone needs a camp tariler??  Cheap!!


----------



## billy336

Russ, 

I wouldn't say it was dry. The pond we border is up 6 feet and the bar pits are twice as full as last year. From what I can tell it has been raining pretty steady up there. Underbrush is very lush, deer got plenty to eat. Catch 'em up.


BH


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy,*

I am anxious to see the propety as it was thinned last year.  I'm wondering how overgrown the clear cut areas are this year???

Hopin' to get the landowners bulldozer to fix all the debris the timber cutters left.


           Whitetailer...........


----------



## woody10

im in homerville and we've got an inch or over in the last three days just got about a half inch minutes ago


----------



## billy336

Made it up Friday night. Saw a pile of deer. Things are looking good so far!


----------



## puredrenalin

Im gettin excited for the start of bow season....sorry to hear about the small buck, what a dummy....among other names! But glad to hear all is well Billy and others....yall catch em up!!


----------



## billy336

Looks like I get to make another trip up to camp this weekend. Couple of my city slicker buddies gonna take the ride with me. Gonna smoke a boston butt and hammer down some cold ones. With all I saw last weekend, who knows what I'll see his weekend. I did see a monster gobbler on 135 heading home on Sunday, he was a big son of a gun, but that was in Echols County.


----------



## billy336

Just got back into town. Decent weekend outside of getting the truck stuck, the tractor stuck and havin' to come home. Every peanut field I have glassed has deer in it around dusk every night. If the road hunters will let them live, good chance at seeing a bunch of deer from the stand this year. Never seen so many quail on our place. This years hatch is very healthy.Past two weekings sightings total 7 bucks, 7 does, 4 fawns, and 5 I'm not sure about. Not bad for not getting out of the truck. Anyone else gettin' there scout on?


----------



## Whitetailer

*Stuck?????*

Billy,  How did you get so stuck?  Was it wet or were you hydrating with adult beverages??????

We used to have lots of Quail when there was alot of brown grass and weeds, but now I guess maybe the Bobcats and Coyotes have knocked the bird population down.  I know I have been in a Deer stand and heard a gosh awful ruckus in the woods and I can only think that some Bobcat snuck up on a pack of Turkeys and jumped em'  Blood curdling.......

        Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Russ,

Yeah, too many adult beverages on the truck, just plain stupid on the tractor. 3rd time I've been stuck in the same ditch. Thank goodness it has a bucket on it, I could pull myself out. My truck wouldn't budge it even in 4 Low. But its out and cleaned and greased, ready for the heavy work load thats soon approaching.

So whats up ALLBEEF, Creekhunter, Gobbler Getter, Bam Bam? Whats yall's story?


----------



## bam_bam

Not much here, diesle prices have kept my tractor parked. Did hear that a famer on the neighbouring property got a control permit and has killed 15 so far. Needless to say I aint too happy.


----------



## billy336

Thats ridiculous. I feel for ya Bam Bam. What type of crop is your neighbor growing?


----------



## bam_bam

soybeans and peanuts


----------



## billy336

Any idea how many were does/ bucks?


----------



## Old E.

woody10 said:


> im in homerville and we've got an inch or over in the last three days just got about a half inch minutes ago




Woody, hows it been, rain wise, in that area, since spring? Last time I was up there was in April/May, and it was under water on our lease.

I'm going to try to get up there the weekend after next to do some stuff.


----------



## bam_bam

billy336 said:


> Any idea how many were does/ bucks?



Nope no clue


----------



## billy336

I managed to nearly cut all of the fingers off my left hand yesterday, but they are still intact. Throws bow season down the drain tho . Boy, did I ever have a spot to sit.


----------



## bam_bam

Ouch!!! how did you do that????


----------



## hunter9669

Feel free to use my crossbow. - Bill


----------



## bear-229

billy336 said:


> Any idea how many were does/ bucks?



if he's doing it legal... no bucks
all permits i've seen are does only


----------



## woody10

Old E. said:


> Woody, hows it been, rain wise, in that area, since spring? Last time I was up there was in April/May, and it was under water on our lease.
> 
> I'm going to try to get up there the weekend after next to do some stuff.



it was dry most of the summer but latly we've been getting a bunch of afternoon showers the last month or so..but we could use a little more rain. wheres your lease at?


----------



## Old E.

Its in Clinch, so I may actually be "off topic" in this thread.  

I think we may have talked about this before, but it is between Homerville and Fargo, about a mile or 2 west of that microwave tower.


----------



## woody10

oh yea... fargo was getting more rain than us, but I havent been that way for a week or so but we've had solid rain with promise of more comming


----------



## puredrenalin

Ive been seein deer in the bean fields coming down old Valdosta Rd, and crossing over to Cat Creek at the pecan place there.....anybody know who owns those fields and wood lots? 

Sorry to hear bout the fingers man!! OUCH!!!


----------



## bam_bam

bear-229 said:


> if he's doing it legal... no bucks
> all permits i've seen are does only



Yeah I know all he is supposed to kill is does. So i dont know if he has killed any bucks


----------



## billy336

We were doing a mobile home demo. Broken window fell out of the siding and caught me as I tried to get out of the way. Stupid little thing like that. Anyways, maybe I'll heal in time. Thanks Bill, might take you up on the crossbow. We'll be up next Friday, see whats walkin around.


----------



## billy336

Sure is hot in the woods. Put up 2 ladders and a ground box similar to what (Russ) Whitetailer built last year. Saw a turkey and the other guys saw a couple this morning. 4 does out in a peanut field last night just at dark. Muscadines are fat and dropping and the deer are picking them off. I'm ready to shoot somethin'.


BH


----------



## Whitetailer

*Too much rain????*

Oh boy, here it comes.

We are on a hurricane watch here in the Keys.  It looks like Georgia may get a soaking about thursday......

We'll see, but this might make the rivers come way up. 


                     Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Our place was a tad dusty last weekend, but they have had 5" this past week and with all thats on the way, should be just what we need. Be safe down there Russ.


----------



## puredrenalin

Yepper, the way it sounds gonna be nasty here mid week!! Yall be safe down there!!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Happy birthday to me!!!*

Got the boat out of the water day before yesterday, also put the shutters up.  It has been a medium shower since before daylight and I Just came back from the dock and it was blowing about 30 kt.  May well be double that overnight into the morning.

My wife is away for the week in Melbourne visiting and I am spending my birthday in this dark house watching the Little League World Series and eating.................


Don't let the Alapaha River flood too badley............

                         Russ


----------



## billy336

We're gettin slap hammered by rain up there!!!! I'll be onsite next Friday to start workin. My hand has healed and I've got  my bow sighted in, almost there!


----------



## hotamighty

I live about 5 miles north of the Teeterville mall. I just checked the rain guage and we got 2.7 inches and still pouring. That will probably settle the dust for a while. lol


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey Blly*

I shot creekhunter an e-mail, he's alive and well............

He sent me some great trail cam photo's of buck in velvet, fawns with spots and Turkeys...........


                 Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

We should do a Woodys lunch again sometime this season. Who else is in?


----------



## Whitetailer

*LUNCH????  OH Yeah!!!*

I'm always up for lunch.  I assign you Billy to recon a little better place......




                                      Russ


----------



## J Pritchard III

We always meet up at The Dinner Bell for breakfast and usually again for lunch.  I ate there this past Saturday for lunch...do ya'll ever eat there?


----------



## bam_bam

billy336 said:


> We should do a Woodys lunch again sometime this season. Who else is in?



I'll try to be there.


----------



## billy336

Eat at the Dinner Bell quite a bit. Thats where we went last year as Oneals is closed on Saturdays. Nashville seems to be the place to be, centered between us all I mean. Thought I saw a new BBQ joint in town couple weeks back? I'll check it out this weekend.


Me and pa
Whitetailer
Creekhunter
Bam Bam
J Pritchard


Good start, anyone heard from ALLBEEF? He hasnt posted in a bit


----------



## billy336

Another tall, cool drink for Teeterville this afternoon. Good stuff!! 


Look out Russ, here comes another one.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Yeah, here we go again*

Sure enough Billy, another threat from the tropics.  I left my shutters beneith the windows, so it will take me only 30 minutes to put them up again.

How about a river report.  Is the Alapaha River way up?

According to the gauge on rt. 82 the water level is up less than a foot as of today....?????  That does not seem right if you guys had lots of rain from Fay......??

I am going to try to get up the weekafter labor Day, but not if it is flooded.

You all have fun

                       Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

Hey fellers !! I'm still around -- just have been busy with work and all -- been too hot to think about hunting much. 

Whitetailer - I cross the river twice a day and you can still pee across it. Just south of Nashville we got about 7-9" of rain in about 48hrs. - but Alapaha and points north got less than 4" and on up north of there around Ocilla - Fitzgerald - I think even got less than that  - we don't usually have the river come up much unless we get alot of rain further north around Ocilla or further. Now down around Stockton or Statenville the river should be up pretty good. 
So unless we get another big storm  in here all the rain we got this weekend will be gone in a couple of weeks.

When does the season even open -- ya'll can tell I've really been up on things


----------



## bam_bam

Yeah the river here in alapaha is LOW.


----------



## Jamie74

Hello all.  My name is Jamie and I'm a new member at Billy's club.  Look forward to sharing stories, pics, and just getting to know everyone.  Regards to all.  Thanks for the posts...I will post with any updates I have as well.  Later.


----------



## Jamie74

Went out to the property the weekend of 16-17 with my 5 y/o son.  9:30pm heard a gunshot nearby (caught me off guard as one would expect).  11:15am (Sat. morning) saw 3 deer from the front porch.  One was really nice size...too far to tell the rack size.  Other than that, just took the time to explore the property (did find one area by a gate where the barbed wire had been cut and 4-wheelers went in and out) and spend time with one of my boys.  Weather was very nice that weekend…stayed overcast most of the day Sat.

Billy, I plan to be back up the weekend of September 27-28 which I believe is a work weekend as well.

Attached picture of a nice track I came across.


----------



## bear-229

*just a friendly reminder*

the snakes are still out

we were working at our place yesterday and a 3 foot timber rattler came out to croos the food plot. he had no rattlers to warn you

be carefull

bear


----------



## Whitetailer

*I hear ya Bear*

I just spoke to one of the members at our Alapaha camp.  He is dong food plot work and said he encountered a Rattler that was nearly five feet long???   Whoaaa... I am going to ask him for a photo of it, as it was be-headed!

About five years agoI was using the landowners tractor to disk my plots and I saw a shed horn on the ground to my left.  I stopped so I could pick it up before running over it on the next pass and as I took a step to lean over to pick it up THREE small rattlers slithered away through the grass....

    Hence the term "snake in the grass"............

                        Whitetailer


----------



## puredrenalin

Whitetailer said:


> I just spoke to one of the members at our Alapaha camp.  He is dong food plot work and said he encountered a Rattler that was nearly five feet long???   Whoaaa... I am going to ask him for a photo of it, as it was be-headed!
> 
> About five years agoI was using the landowners tractor to disk my plots and I saw a shed horn on the ground to my left.  I stopped so I could pick it up before running over it on the next pass and as I took a step to lean over to pick it up THREE small rattlers slithered away through the grass....
> 
> Hence the term "snake in the grass"............
> 
> Whitetailer



They are everywhere this year, with it being so wet they are coming out all over, buddy of mine killed one on Sunday that was about 4' and a guy I worked with killed a young moccasin in his back yard last night!!!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Snakes alive!!!*

Here is a photo of the snake Paul ran across while doing plot work last week.  He said it was five feet long and even without something in there for reference, I'd say he was not far off on the size!








Here is a look at the tail end with rattles.







We got eight plots planted with a great variety of seed.  Now we just need a MODERATE amount of rain.  If Hanna just breezes by instead of slamming Berrien County with several inches of rain, that will be good.  But, then Ike will be inthe mix next week.....


              Whitetailer


----------



## bear-229

shure would hate to run across him in the thick cover where I could not see him good
might need a new pair of shorts 

bear


----------



## puredrenalin

I hear ya there....lookin at the weather reports, dont think we will have to worry about Ike...unless it gets pushed our way!!


----------



## bear-229

*rain*

i need a little.
my plots are just starting to sprout and need some rain so the don't burn up

bear


----------



## Whitetailer

*The rain issue.....*

Anyone, has there been any appreciable rain recently?????????????

I keep dereading these tropical systems as they can really foul up the place by dropping way too much rain all at once  But, it seems like there has been no real soaking from any of these tropical events.
We planted eight plots last week and (just like most ) we  have lots of time/work and money involved in planting.  I hope those humid nights and foggy mornings germinate the seeds and keep it moist enough to get the plots growing.  

Good rattlesnake weather


HEY......Billy, where ya been???  I stayed in Southside Stuart last night with friends.  I  am surprised we have not heard from creekhunter

         I'm clear..........Whitetailer

P.S.  I'm in Tampa evacuated from IKE....not really, had  to do some work up here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billy336

Been in the FL woods. Start a quota hunt Sat AM at Allapattah Flats here in Martin County. #4 and #5 largest non typicals killed in FL last year were killed there. I'm stoked, get 8 days to try and kill my first deer with a bow. Should of called Russ, could have had a cold one while you were in town. 


All of yall who are praying for rain, good luck. I wait until the first weekend of October to plant, seems to be more rain then and the ground temp is cooler. We used to plant on Labor Day, now that we wait a month, the plots are greatly improved. 

One member is heading north to bow hunt, I'd be there too if not for the quota. Good luck this weekend fellas, dont forget your thermocell.


----------



## bear-229

*rain*

the last 2 days we have gotten some GOOD rain 

will definitely help plots grow


billy
what part of martin county you hunting in...
i have an aunt that lives in rocky point. seems like the last few times i've been that way see many hogs on 95

bear


----------



## billy336

Rocky Point is 2 miles from where I'm sitting right now. Nice place to live, especially if she's on the water. 

Had a member up for the bow opener. He saw quite a few, but none in range. Any one up there hunting in this heat? Bowhunting down here is awesome but it is brutally hot.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Bulldozer work needed...will pay $$$$$*

I thought I would post this issue here and maybe one of you guys know someone local that can help me.

A lumber company came in and thinned the pines on my lease last year.  They left all of the tops and tree debris laying around where it restricts travel on roads and in some areas that could be used to plant food plots.

What I am looking for is an operator that can lowboy in his bulldozer and do one days work clearing roads and pushing debris into piles to permit food plot planting. 

You can reply or call me @ 305-393-0013


Thanks,  Whitetailer/Russ


----------



## creekhunter

*Just checking in*

Hey guys. Been so busy I haven't had the time to check in. Hope everyone is doing well. 

From our deer cameras, I see that the bucks on our farm are velvet free. The fawns still have their spots. Our young sawtooth oaks have taken a beating from the bucks rubbing their velvet off. They have broken several of the young trees off at their trunks. 

We harrowed a few weeks back, then came the hurricanes. We have not been able to get back into the fields with my 2-wheel drive tractor. Maybe this weekend?

Can't believe we are only 3-weeks away from this coming Saturday. We sure aren't ready. 

Take care.


----------



## creekhunter

Whitetailer:

I've never seen a Diamondback Rattler at our farm. We've probably killed 50-Canebreak Rattlers though. They love to crawl up under old pieces of tin roofing, inside old tires, and under lumber piles. We've drastically reduced our rattlers since we've cleaned-up these things.


----------



## billy336

Apparently there are no peas for sale anywhere in south GA. I've made calls to almost a dozen places.My buddy who has a feed store in Okeechobee, FLORIDA has had several folks from GA drive down to buy them. Thats just ridiculous. Anyone have any info as to where I could find some? Thanks.


----------



## woody10

they did have some I/C peas at the homerville feed and seed if not they should still have a rackamster mix that has I/C peas and soybeans.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey Billy..........*

Why not Soybeans???   Peas and Soybeans are both legumes and are very similar.  I have planted them together and they physically look almost identical when they are new.  I went to Soybeans cause they were so much cheaper than Peas. 


Paul was on the property this week and said our plots were very sparse and the ground was still granular, as if there had been no appreciable rain to pack the soil.  Also he said the Turkeys had the plots all scratched up.   He overseeded and fertilized and thinks they will be good with rain....

And saw NO SNAKES...

                             Russ


----------



## creekhunter

Adel Feed & Seed has wheat, tye, oats, and deer mix. 804 West Mitchell Street, Adel, Ga 31620  Phone: (229) 896-4131


----------



## billy336

Alan, I know Adel Feed well. Been buying my seed there for years. Pretty red headed girl behind the desk keeps me coming back . Gonna do the soybean thing this year. She priced them at $15/ bag yesterday. The innoculent process is a pain in the behind but I've done it before and I'll do it again.


Russ, sucks to hear about the lack of rain. Planting on Labor Day always seemed to back fire on us. Too hot and no water.


----------



## creekhunter

*Soybeans*

Billy:

Tell me how you innoculate them.


----------



## billy336

I buy some soybean innoculent. Its a grey powder that I mix with soda. The soda helps it stick to the seed. A very messy process. Just called Homerville, they are out of peas. Their last shipment was ate up with the weevils. Soybeans all the way for me this year.


----------



## hotamighty

Jernigans in Alapaha has sakoda peas for $35 per bag. They are a forage pea that grows like a vine. My dad bought some there yesterday. I bought some lime and rape seed at Adel feed and seed today. They have about the best prices of anybody around.


----------



## Whitetailer

*inoculants...*

Guys,

 As for the inoculant question, I never inoculated soybeans and they grew well, but they and all legumes and most clovers, should be incoulated for better yeild.

Log onto Cooper Seed and or Adams Briscoe Seed and look around on those sites as there is info on what seed should need inoculants and what type of inoculant.

I planted Lab Lab and used an inoculant, but the wildlife devastated it down to the dirt lickity split!!!!!!!!!!!

All Legumes (beans,peas, alfalfa)fix their own nitrogen so planting them with grains helps the grains by the introduction of ntrogen naturally.  Beyond that I like rape in the mix for the late season forage.

I wish you all were getting half the rain up there we are getting here in the keys.

THREE WEEKS..................

Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer

*Takin' the ride!!!*

Hey Billy and creekhunter,

I am going up to the property leaving Wed. coming back Sat. or Sun. 

Give a call if either of you get free...


                    Whitetailer  305-393-0013


----------



## kbarnwell58

For this to be south, GA, hunting reports there sure is alot of Florida fokes on here reporting!!


----------



## bam_bam

hotamighty said:


> Jernigans in Alapaha has sakoda peas for $35 per bag. They are a forage pea that grows like a vine. My dad bought some there yesterday. I bought some lime and rape seed at Adel feed and seed today. They have about the best prices of anybody around.



I got some secada peas too, mine are up and about 4" tall now. I planted them with rape and red clover. Guess I'll see how they do. I also plated oats and rape yesterday


----------



## billy336

Ended up going with cereal grains only. Not much choice, Adel Feed was out of soybeans when we got there on the 27th. We planted everything this past saturday. Sure dried up in a hurry, but I did my part. Whether it grows or not is up to the rain gods at this point.I spent three hours in the stand Friday morning. Truck thermometer read 44 degrees when I shut the door. Man was it nice. Only saw a spike and that was while driving down the hard road heading back to camp. Another small one, few does, and a nice flock of turkeys where seen by some other members. Sightings were kinda low, with all the peanuts turned over the deer seem to be following the ag equipment. 

I'll probably go back up his weekend and hunt. I turn 33 Thursday, gonna bowhunt as a present to myself. Take care fellas.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Looks like rain!!???...*

I just planted plots for the third time last mid week and it now looks like south ga. is in for a deluge.  My plots were so dry it was real bad.  And to top it off the Turkeys were dancing all over them too.  I put up three new ladder stands also.

Happy birthday Billy, 33?  You child!!!!!

I think there is a good chance I will hunt the open of gun, as Paul wants to go.  Will probably overseed and fertilize then also.


    Whitetailer


----------



## bear-229

*rain*

we finally got a lil 
and i mean a little  but better than nothing
i might a got 1/2 inch at the house


----------



## woody10

bear-229 said:


> we finally got a lil
> and i mean a little  but better than nothing
> i might a got 1/2 inch at the house



we got a good rain here towards the house. about an inch in the guage


----------



## billy336

http://www.weather.com/weather/local/USGA0590?from=recentsearch


Best birthday present I could ask for

Click on weather in motion, my place is gettin hammered!!!


----------



## puredrenalin

Anyone kill any good deer in Berrien yet?? I know this weekend the smokepoles will be out!! Good luck to yall!!


----------



## billy336

Had a buddy stop by the lease yesterday. A 5 gallon bucket was 1/4 full of water. The dirt in the plots was moist 3 inches down, so we should see sprouts by early next week. I'm gonna stay here and bow hunt in Fort Drum on my boss' place. Save that gas money for next weekend.



If any of yall hit the woods this weekend, good luck to ya.


----------



## hotamighty

I live about 5 miles from the Teeterville Mall and I just dumped 3.5" out of the rain guage. We sure needed it.


----------



## billy336

We're sighted in and ready to go. My mom is bringin down my 9 pt this weekend.Woody finally got him done. I'll post pics of the 2 mounts next week.  Looks like my dad is staying home this weekend. Kinda sad he aint going, but we'll both get up there soon. I can harly sit still, who else is gettin excited?


----------



## Whitetailer

*I'm all worked up.....*

Heck yes, I'm runnin' in place.  Want to see if the seeds I put down grew????  Seems like there were a couple of days of rain last week.   I hope at least the mornings are cool.  I should go up Friday and hunt two or theree days.  I can not stay long as there is some business here in the Keys, but I will be up for the second week of November.  I put off a proceedure to remove a kidney stone from Nov. 11 to Nov. 25 so I could hit the rut......I hope.


Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

With all indications, from what I've seen down here at least, I think the rut may be early this year. I always thought Nov. 11 was the time to be there, but last year it was late at our place. So, I took Nov. 20 thru 30 off. I guess we'll see how it works out. Less than 48 hours to go now fellas. Any chance of a roll call as to who'll be out there Saturday AM?


----------



## Whitetailer

*first three days...............*

I'm 90% sure I will be on the property Sat. - Sun. - Mon.

As for the weather, it looks like a front goes through Friday and the next three days will be mid 50's in the morning.  

I will not stay any longer because I want to be hunting the second week of November.....if it is cool - they will walk!!!

Plus I am real curious to see if the plots grew


Whitetailer


----------



## J Pritchard III

I will be heading down Fri morning as soon as I get off.


----------



## billy336

I'm outta here fellas, good luck to ya.


----------



## J Pritchard III

*Opening Day so far...*

Saw a small buck, 4-6 point I guess, and a doe between 7:30 & 8:00. We had some rain before daylight, but the sun is out now. Any other updates from the stand?


----------



## bam_bam

Went this afternoon and saw a slue of does and yearlings. 15 in all, they are using the foodplots really good right now.


----------



## J Pritchard III

This morning it felt good, much cooler being in the high 40's low 50's.  I saw a doe and yearling, button buck, and a 3 point.


----------



## billy336

14 seen total.  3 small bucks, the rest does. New member killed a button. Forgot to mention I got my mount back from Woody. Man that thing is huge, looks like a cow. Anyway, I'll get some pics of both mounts and try to get them posted.


----------



## creekhunter

*Opening Weekend fun and disappointment*

My boys and I  had fun this past weekend at our farm during what must be pre-rut or pre-chase! 

Saturday morning a mature deer jumped the path directly in front of me, while I was headed to my stand. At
7:30 a.m., one of my sons killed a decent 8-point. Typical basket rack with a 13" spread, but huge body (215-lbs). We ended our morning early, as he and his girlfriend were too excited to stay in the stand after shooting the 8-point. 

Saturday evening at 7:05 p.m., I watched a 4-point feed in the food plot for about 20-minutes. One of my sons watched several does and a small buck in the field. 

Sunday morning, we saw lots of deer. Around 9:45 a.m. I heard grunting, blowing, and sparring all around me. A few minutes later, a doe trots up near my stand and starts feeding on plants. Then a spike trots up to her. She ran in circles to keep him from bothering her, but it wasn't like she was trying to get away. I'm taking pictures of the show in front of my stand, when I hear what sounds like a horse running thru the swamp behind my stand towards the doe and spike in front of me and this thing is snorting and mad!

I turned around and directly behind my stand is the largest buck I've ever seen while hunting. He had a 6x6 rack and must have weighed at least 250-lbs. I put down the camera and reach for my rifle and of course in my excitement, I clang the barrel against the metal support on the stand.

The buck stops and looks at me for s plit second, then runs towards the spike. The spike is scared to death and he runs off with the big buck chasing. I grunted to stop the big buck and he stops alright, directly behind two trees. A few seconds later he blows and starts chasing the spike again and I grunted to stop him again. This time he stops behind a large blow-down tree. I thought about shooting thru the bush, but decided to wait for him to exit. 

When he comes from behind the bush, he stops about 50-yards from my stand and I raised the rifle and start slowing pulling the trigger (I'm shaking of course). Just before I pull the trigger, the buck jumps over a dead tree and I shoot under him!  Of course, when the 30-06 barks, he forgets about the doe and spike and he runs off. 

Oh my gosh, that was a huge buck! Hopefully, we'll get him this year. 

We saw several small 4-points and the one spike, as well as several does and fawns. 

It was a fun weekend anyhow. I just keep dreaming about the big one that got away!


----------



## Whitetailer

Jeez Allen,  

My heart was in my throat during that story......

Exciting stuff for sure.

It sounds like you are at a different lattitude than my place.  I saw only three deer while in the stand and one crossing a road at 1L:00 pm while I was riding along.  Paul saw a spike one morning and took a Doe on Sunday Morning.  He saw five in all for three days.

Our plots are thin, but the deer are comming to them.  Hardly any acorns this year and that is unheard of on this property.  Usually the acorn crop is great regardless of the climate.

Congrats to your son.........


     Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

WOW Allen, thats awesome. Get out there and get him! Had a doe killed Tues around 10AM, thats #2 for the club.


----------



## billy336

6 pt down but not found yet. #3. On my way tomorrow


----------



## J Pritchard III

Working this weekend but coming down Sunday night. Any updates on how they are moving or any changes? Though they would be moving good after that long rain?


----------



## Whitetailer

Well here I sit biding my time til I get up to the property to hopefully have a week during some chasing/rutting action.
Thinking I will go up the second week of November.   Uhhh, yes during the full moon

It is dreary and raining here in the Keys and no business as far as fishing goes.  And I am too old for a trip to key West for Fantasy Fest 

SO HOW BOUT SOME REPORTS ON THE WEEKENDS ACTION.........AND BIG RAIN EVENT

I spoke to my landowner and he said one of his other lease guys took a heavy eight point across the river from me.  (heavy body)

Paul has been on the lease for eight days (he is single) and is on his way home now (Sunday) He called to tell me that  he had seeen a good number of deer from thursday til Saturday.  Mostly Doe, but Saturday afternoon he sat in a tripod stand watching a nearly barren food plot and about 10 minutes before dark out walked a (small) eight point.  He said the horns were of the basket style and he could not pass up the shot.   SO, he has taken a doe and buck...


And to change the subject,  Have any of you ever had the Georgia Forestry Commission do any land clearing/road/firebreak work on you land?

I have been in contact with them and am in the pocess of scheduling a day of bulldozer work with them.  $90.00 per hour is very reasonalbe compared to the contractors I had spoken to.

OK, I am nearly rambling so I'll stop now.

Good Luck to you all...........


Whitetailer


----------



## Jamie74

Myself and two others were up at Billy's lease Wednesday through Friday (poured all night Thursday evening and all day Friday - did not hunt Friday and headed back home).  I myself saw 2 buttons and one 4 pt.  Another member saw a button and the 3rd hit a 6 and missed an 8.  The 6 we searched for that evening, found good blood but no luck.  Tried again the next day, no luck.  The blood was obviously dried up by then so it was the 3 of us scouring the woods to no avail.  I watched the one button for 25 minutes in a plot from 6:30pm - 6:55pm.  Saw the 4 the next morning at 10 til 10.  Another member watched a button in another field for 15 minutes from 9:50 until 10:05.

Funny...the only thing seen from us 3 were all young bucks and no does.


----------



## woody10

J Pritchard III said:


> Working this weekend but coming down Sunday night. Any updates on how they are moving or any changes? Though they would be moving good after that long rain?



there starting to chase about 20 mins south of nashville we shot an 11pt  that was 17 inches wide chasing and grunting at 10:30 this morning. I bring a bleat can to the stand


----------



## woody10

we use clinch's forestry to plow land lines and fire breaks. they do a pretty good job and are reasonable.


----------



## billy336

Really slow this weekend. One deer seen and shot, 138 lb. spike. Was Andy's first buck so that was exciting. I killed the biggest coyote I've ever seen yesterday morning. It rained big time before we got there, I'm stumped why we aren't seeing more. With Jaime and them seeing buttons, I can only assume the does have kicked their fawns lose and will be coming into estrous soon. We killed the heck out of the does the past few years, it would seem our buck to doe ratio has greatly improved.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Woody10*

Wow, Good to hear about a nice Buck taken.  I am about ten miles north of Nashville.  I hope it (the rut) does not go into a fever pitch too soon though, as I can not get to the property for at least a week.

I am really excited about having the Forestry Division come in and do the road work.  One of my members is the Manager of a forestry department down south, so we kinda have an in with the Ga. dept.

Any pictures of the eleven point?


       Whitetailer


----------



## Jamie74

Forgot to mention we did kill something.  Tom almost got to test out his new snake boots...was about 3 feet long and Tom was about 4 feet away and approaching when this fella decided to play a tune for him.


----------



## billy336

Where'd yall find him?


----------



## woody10

didnt get any pic buts also saturday there was a nine that was shot that was almost as big as the 11


----------



## J Pritchard III

Today the deer were moving pretty good.  Mostly does and yearlings but also some small bucks. Both bucks were young, but the one this afternoon was running does hard.  I had a doe come out and before I knew it she hauled butt and started blowing like crazy.  I had the wind in my face so I didn't think it was me, but then a few minutes later I saw what she was upset about.  A good sized Bobcat that was probably about 20-25 lbs...  he got smoked.


----------



## Jamie74

Billy,

He was on the road that leads to "Goat's Corner".  I think Bill mentioned to you about a stand that they put in the woods on the left as you're heading that way.  Well we got off the 4-wheelers and started to walk into the woods and right on the side of the road there he was.  Even when he started rattling we didn't spot him at first.  Pretty amazing how well those little fellas blend in.


----------



## J Pritchard III

The wind was ruthless again today, but I still saw 14 different deer.  Only two of them were small bucks, and the times ranged from 7:45 AM up to 12:00 PM.


----------



## ALLBEEF

I have only missed a couple of mornings and a couple of evenings hunting all yr. and have only saw (1) 4 or 6pt. yesterday morning- I have seen does nearly everytime - but only one buck that I knew was a buck. Maybe it won't be too much longer. 
I had a friend that hunts in Lax and he made a mock scrape - he hung up a tarsal gland that a friend of his killed high up in the tree and the he (my friend) Pee'd in it  - He said he went back and hunted there Tuesday evening and out came 5 does and in a few mins and nice 8pt came out and didn't pay any of the does any attention - he went straight to the mock scrape with his nose to the ground - well thats as far as he went My friend dropped his blood pressure!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey ALLBEEF*

No rut sign yet???  chasing?  Seeing any active scrapes?

It looks like I will be on the property about the 5th for a week.

Where you been hunting?  food plots - pines - woods???


Good luck with it!!!


              Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

Been hunting pines - a long firebreak between a bedding area and an oak flat - this is where I have hunted mostly - then I have hunted some field edges and a 2 yr old clear cut - saw deer every where - but I really like the firebreak - anyway as far as sign - no chasing yet for me, but plenty of active scrapes though!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Beef*

With that cool weather you had i thought they might perk up....

Hope it cools down next week.

Thanks for the report.


            Whitetailer


----------



## J Pritchard III

I'm heading down after work tonight and I have 12 days off.  I hope that things start to pick up a little more this week. Will update:


----------



## ALLBEEF

One of the owners of our company has been hunting more than I have and has seen a couple of shooters but were to far for him to try. I have heard of a few more average deer being killed - but not much to brag about.


----------



## creekhunter

*Rut or pre-chase?*

Opening weekend, one of my sons shot a nice 215-lb. 8-point, which he is having mounted. He shot it at 7:30 a.m. It was alone. 

The next morning, I missed a very nice 12-point that was chasing a spike that was chasing a doe. Just as I pulled the trigger, the buck jumped over a fallen tree and my bullet hit the mud below him. 

My oldest son almost got a huge 9-point on October 26 that was with a doe. He would weigh at least 260, according to my son and based on the photos we’ve gotten of him. He is huge! This buck was no more than 75-yards from my son's stand. He raised his rifle to take him and his scope fogged-up so bad he could not even see the buck.  A nearby deer camera we have took multiple photos of this buck while my son watched the flash going off! 


My youngest boy took a large bodied 8-point October 29 about 10:15 a.m. that had a very small rack. He weighed 205, but his rack was very small. He looked to be 3-1/2 years old, according to my processor. 

We’re still looking for the big 9 and 12! 

We’ve seen bucks chasing does and on October 25 in the evening, my youngest son watched a nice 10-point mount a doe. He shot at the buck, but killed the doe instead. We trailed the doe for a couple of hours before finding her (still alive bedded down). He had hit her in the rear end and she was almost bled-out. It's possible he also hit the buck, but we never found it.

I hunted Saturday (morning and evening) and did not see anything. My son saw a 4-point and some does Saturday morning. 

Could this be the 1st rut? I’ve never known it to be this early.


----------



## J Pritchard III

My Dad shot a 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 yr old buck this morning.  He thought it may be a smaller buck (point wise & tight), but he had a couple stickers on his bases which made him a 10 point. This was the most memorable hunt that I have ever had. He shot him at 8:20 am on Saturday 11/1 and his hocks were some kind of stinking.  It has been many years since Daddy has pulled the trigger but he wasn't the least bit rusty as the buck dropped in his tracks. I couldn't have asked for a better hunt, and it is one that I will never forget.


----------



## creekhunter

J Pritchard

I am so happy for your dad! That's great. Is he going to have him mounted? Did you get a photo you could post?


----------



## Whitetailer

*J Pritchard III*

A beautiful thing!!  Congratulations to your Dad. I am the third also and my dad has never hunted, but I know the  emotion I feel when my son (the Fourth)  takes  a deer!!!


Great day!!!


Whitetailer.......


----------



## billy336

Smaller bucks seen chasing. Scrapes are showing up everywhere, wont be long now. I took a doe Saturday night.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey Billy*

I'll be on the property tomorrow afternoon for a week.  It looks like they might turn on!!!

You going to be up over the weekend?



Whitetailer

PS  I got a laptop connect card so I will have internet and  e-mail.  Ahhhhhh, technology..............


----------



## J Pritchard III

A few pics of Daddy's deer.


----------



## billy336

Congrats to your dad. Nice one there!


Russ, my dad and I will be heading up sometime this week. Not sure yet when, but we'll be there. Looks like rain on Saturday.


----------



## J Pritchard III

Thanks everybody.  This AM has been kind of slow so far...saw a buck at 8:05 and that's it.  I have seen more scrapes in the past week or so.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Hey guys - the deer were really moving this morning according to my boss - he said he saw 12 does and 5 bucks! 4 small bucks and one nice buck - but he presented no shot. I have a small 8pt on camera but the rest are does and 2 small bucks. Lots of scrapes and rubs are showing up in places I didn't think there were any deer. I pulled in the yard last night and there was a nice buck in the edge of my yard!! They are beginning to get interested though!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy and all...*

just got to the property (Tue@ 1:00).  got a connect card for my laptop so i can communicate while in the sticks.....
.....s---l---o---w---l---y............

it is 60 deg and a real low cloud cover...spooky....


gonna rest my eyes then go sit til dark...


whitetailer.............


----------



## billy336

Big 8 killed on my place this morning.


----------



## ALLBEEF

billy336 said:


> Big 8 killed on my place this morning.



Billy - you know better than to say something like that without posting pics!


----------



## J Pritchard III

Saw a total of 11 deer this morning. Two were small bucks (3pt & 6pt) and they were chasing does and grunting between 8:10 and 8:45AM.  Didn't see anything this afternoon though.


----------



## Whitetailer

*hey Pritch...*

send a few of them up the Alapaha river will ya????

I have yet to see a deer.    two mornings in thr river bottom and two evenings on a food plot


Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Got a pic on my phone, don't know what to do with it. They'll be posted when those fellas get home this weekend. He's a nice one, decent mass , height and spread. I'd have shot him fo sho. The guys in camp are having a hard time seeing does. Young bucks and buttons seen quite often, but the girls are absent. Wonder why?


----------



## Whitetailer

76 deg. at 4:00 this afternoon.  Almost did not go...

But watched a plot-----ZIP..


Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

Whitetailer said:


> 76 deg. at 4:00 this afternoon.  Almost did not go...
> 
> But watched a plot-----ZIP..
> 
> 
> Whitetailer




11/6/08  Me too ........ Nothin'
I got pictures of some does at the camera @ 11:45am yesterday. We may need to hold tight as possible since the moon is getting brighter???

11/7/08 The boss killed a huge red boar! Must weigh close to 350lbs.

Friend of mine said he saw 3 decent 6pts walking together this morning - but nothing else.


----------



## Whitetailer

*saw my first deer this morning....*

AND it was a 14" wide ten point with three extra "character" points.  I know that because................. HE IS MINE!!! 

watching a plot next to a dry hardwood slough with the 12 year old pines that had been thinned last year.  at 9:45 I saw movement and immediately saw nice white horns

he was just walking slowly like he was feeding.  he was not interested in the plot, as he walked through the pines going slightly away from me with the wind on his right.  I almost took a shot at one time, but i knew there  were limbs in the way.  i waited til he got into one of the cleared rows then I mouth gruntrd.  Man If I had been chewing gum, I would have swallowed it.    He stopped broadside and turned his head to look right at me. The sun had him lit up!!!   125 yards - 150 gr.psp from my .308 

he was not rutted up at all.  snow white hocks no odor at all.   i know cause I rubbed em with my finger and took a sniff.   I don't know, maybe I was a little giddy..............


gotta get to work.


Whitetailerrrrrrrrr


----------



## gruntman

congrats Russ! sounds like a nice deer and a fun hunt.


----------



## Whitetailer

*gruntman*

Thanks Chris.  

Yeah pretty exciting.

I spoke to Scentry today.

Tomorrow is the Alapaha Station Celebration!

I have the Key Lime Pie booth.


          Russ


----------



## J Pritchard III

Russ
That sounds like you had one heck of an exciting hunt. Congratulations on the buck...we look forward to some pics when you get a chance.  I wouldn't mind riding out that way tomorrow but we have a wedding in Tifton that we have to go to.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Thank's Pritch'*

Yeah, the rack has more "character" than I have ever taken.  I can not post pic's til I get home as this service is poor.

Rained a little overnight, 60 deg.  yuk....

will probably cool down throughout the day....I hope!!!

I think I will hunt the same neighborhood this morning.


                Whitetailer


----------



## bam_bam

Killed a small buck just before dark last night, Congrats on the nice bucj whitetailer cant wait to see him. I dont live far from where you hunt, there are some goo ones around there


----------



## Whitetailer

*Nice goin' yourself Bam Bam*

Nothin' like some backstrap in the freezer.... Right Billy?

I had another exciting morning today.  I was watching a strip plot on a road about 250 yards from where I shot the one the day before.  I saw  a real good buck running twice then chasing a doe the third time.  All the action was at the other end of the plot then another thirty yards.  About 150-170 yards away.  The third time I saw the buck chasing the doe they ended up running by me just inside a slough.  I quickly turned the scope from 7x  to 3x, but they did not come out.  I hung a climer at the other end of the plot and sat in it this evening, but nothing.  Gonna sit there tom orrow morning.


WShitetailer


----------



## bam_bam

Buddy just called and said he hit a huge deer last night on the way home. He said it was a 14 point and some parts were as big around as his wrist....dont know I will see it today


----------



## bam_bam

Here ya go fellow Berrien County Hunters, I scored him @ 161 7/8 ( which may be wrong). Just about all his mass measurements were over 6 inches, he was a hog. He is a Henry Fords right now.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=259623


----------



## billy336

Saturday was sad. Warm and no movement. Watched football. Some movement yesterday, small buck taken. Like Russ', no scent on his tarsals.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Hunted Friday evening and saw a small 8pt - prolly 13-14" - carried my wife back to the same stand Sat. morning to let her shoot him - we saw nothing - saw one lone doe Sat. evening - didn't hunt Sun. - Hunted this morning until time for work - saw a 3pt and a spike sparring and heard some more coming - but I had to get down and come to work

Hey Bam Bam - I didn't think there was anything like that in Berrien Co.!!

What time was that buck run over? Was he rutting?


----------



## bam_bam

ALLBEEF said:


> Hey Bam Bam - I didn't think there was anything like that in Berrien Co.!!
> 
> What time was that buck run over? Was he rutting?



He was with a doe, killed at around 10:15


----------



## ALLBEEF

bam_bam said:


> He was with a doe, killed at around 10:15



Whats that guys name - I think I went to school with him. Or is that you??


----------



## Whitetailer

*My Work Here Is Done!*

Scored on another buck this morning.  Standard 14" eight point.  Since I shot the buck on Friday, I have been hunting the same area, thinned12 year old pines with a maze of hardwood slough's running throughout.   I hung a climer overlooking an old road that runs from one pine field to another with two scrapes and he walked right to one and started pawing.  Then....BANG!!  This guy did not have darkened hocks either.  

It's back to the Keys tomorrow.  Good luck to all you good friends.....

Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Good job Russ!!! Post some pics. So now you're tagged out this early, whatcha gonna do with yourself?


----------



## Whitetailer

Yeah Billy,

It has been a nice week.  Early on it did not look good, but things turned around for me.  I really "hunted hard".

What will I do?  Well, it would be nice if when I get home I can pick up a few charters.

I hope to get my son up in mid December and I will be his "Jim Shockey".

I will post pic's when I get home as this internet service is poor.


Whitetailer


----------



## gruntman

dang russ!! all i got say is holy cow! With Jake getting older i am starting to have some more time i am going to have to get back up there. congrats


----------



## billy336

Currently rainin in Teeterville. Works for me, all sign will be fresh. I'm having a hard time sleeping, all I want to do is sit in my tree. Outta here tomorrow, hopefully in time to take a stroll before dark.


Post #150 already, how bout that.


----------



## georgiaboy

Heading down to Nashville next Friday morning.  Marking this thread for the forecast!


----------



## J Pritchard III

Drove down after work Friday night to hunt Saturday and Sunday.  Saw a bunch of different deer but most of the bucks were small.  My buddy (Ronnie Lupo) that hunts right beside me in the club shot an 11 point shortly after 8 am on Saturday.  He was a mainframe 10 point with a double eyeguard on his left side and he was heavy throughout. This deer seemed to be carrying the same genes as the 8 in my avatar that I killed last year. Sunday I had two small bucks after 11am and I tried the can and some grunting to which both seemed interested and headed my way to investigate.  I hope this cold weather gets things going good this week...I will be back down Wednesday night. These pics are from cell phone...Sorry.


----------



## billy336

Another nice 8 killed yesterday morning around 10:30.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Looks like Ronny got a gudun'!! 

I didn't get to go all weekend - - A buddy of mine killed a nice 12pt that wiil score around 135" - a guy from Alapaha killed a very nice 9pt he will score close to 130" - 2 big bucks were seen trying to breed does this weekend down around riverside. Several smaller bucks seen running does.

The next two weeks will be ON!!

I will be gone to Indiana from Tuesday thru Sunday - They say they are on the move there too! Hope its good!!


----------



## Jamie74

One of the 8's taken on Billy's Lease. Weighed 175 lbs.  This is one of the new members Steve.


----------



## bam_bam

Nice deer yall.


----------



## Whitetailer

*nother one down....*

Gary and wife on the property  as of yesterday.

5:00 this evenig 170# 9 point down.  On a food plot.  Gary said he saw a few doe and a couple of spikes also.


Wish I was there, but I'm done!!!!

that is one Doe.  three eight's, one nine, one ten/plus.     The makings of a nice harvest on the Alapaha river property.!!!!!


Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Pa and I are heading out in the AM. Gonna be up thru the holiday and come home in December.

Happy Thanksgiving to yall.




BH


----------



## bam_bam

*Found him 2 weeks later*

Well after I shot a buck monday before last and looking for it for 3 hours and not finding a hair or blood anywhere I stumbled upon him this morning. Needs to say it was bitter sweet. I hated I lost a buck but glad to find him, this is the second deer I have shot with Accubonds and niether bled a drop. So I am not impressed with them. anyway he is a 11 point about 130-135".pics later.....


----------



## bam_bam

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=265161


----------



## Whitetailer

WOW.....

What a nice rack.

Yeah, bittersweet for sure, but at least you found him.

How far from where you shot?  


                Whitetailer


----------



## bam_bam

At least 500 yards. He had ran out the field and into the creek


----------



## georgiaboy

That is a great buck with alot of character bam bam.


----------



## Whitetailer

*bam bam*

500yards....

With no starting point, there is virtually no way a man could have found him.

I sometimes think if that hapened to me (knew I hit the deer) could a tracking dog do the deed?  

Chalk it up to just another eventful memory for the future
and, you will have the main character on the wall. 


 Whitetailer...........


----------



## bam_bam

Yeah, I may would have called in a dog, but I never found anything to make me think he was hit (thought I had missed) so it never crossed my mind. But your right I will be in my memory bank for next time.


----------



## Jamie74

Awesome buck Bam Bam!!!  Wow, what a hoss!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Finally pic's of my two buck*

My rocket scientist son is home for Thanksgving and helped me figure out why I could not post.

Nov. 7th.  10 point/13 point



















Buck #2 standard 14" eight point November 10












Working on the euro mounts now.






Two fairly nice sets of antlers on 2.5 yo deer.

Whitetailer


----------



## gruntman

thats a cool rack on the 10pt


----------



## Whitetailer

*They keep falling!!*

Here is a photo of Gary's antlers taken 11/17






AND, Paul just e-mailed me thi picture of the buck he took yesterday 11/26.







I hope to get my son up in mid Dec. and sure hope there is one left.

There have been only two young bucks reported seen this season???


Whitetailer


----------



## gruntman

russ, tell gray congrats. that is a nice deer. did he get that on the power line plot


----------



## gruntman

dang russ i did not read that paul got the one with the bow. what a year.


----------



## billy336

Spent 7 days in camp and didnt see a whole lot. Durn timber company has been all over us this year clearing out 70 acre parcels. I've just been going where other fellas won't. Killed a nice 6 pt Monday morning around 9. I did see the biggest deer I've ever seen on the place. 930 Thanksgiving morning. Easily a 140" deer, I'll kill him before Christmas, well, maybe.


----------



## bear-229

*rut*

have ya'll seen bucks chasin does???

i hunt in berrien, lanier, and clinch
i have seen scapes and rubs but no chasin going on  

last night saw a couple of does, 140" buck that just crossed the food plot, and a nice 14 inch wide 8 point (10 more minutes of day light and he'd a been my sons first)

bear


----------



## Whitetailer

*Rut?!?!*

Hey Bear good to hear you on the thread again.  I can say regarding this seasons rut related activity.  Strange.....

There has not been alot of obvious strong rut activity, but we have takes several nice buck that were not apparently in rut, ie: clean tarsals or not chasing.

I am guessing we are going to have had a "weak" rut, but it may extend well into December.

Point is sit in a tree all waking hours!

Good Luck,


       Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Bear, I think its a 'trickle rut' this year. I have been finding fresh rubs and scrapes for 6 weeks now. Judging from tracks it seems that the bucks are still hounding selective does. I dunno, haven't seen one full out chasing this year, but have been grunted at a few times when I've had estrous out. Like Russ said, best to be out there as much as possible and maybe he'll walk by.


----------



## creekhunter

*Rut*

We saw lots of bucks trailing does early in the season, from opening day thru the beginning of September. Things slowed down after that. I see active scrapes, but we are not seeing buck movement like we did early on. 

So far, we've only taken two 8-points and a doe. We've let lots of smaller bucks and tons of does walk. We've not seen again the big 12-point and 9-point that we saw early-on. 

As is usual for our farm, deer activity in general has slowed down, just like it normally does in December. 

Have any of you tried the Primos *BLOODHUNTER* Blood Tracking Light? I'm thinking of purchasing one, but I wanted to see if anyone who has bought one recommends it.

Whitetailer, you've had a very successful season! How bout your son?


----------



## Whitetailer

*creekhunter*

With only three members having hunted so far, we have had a great buck harvest.

I will be taking my son up around Dec 12/13 for a few days.

I imagine there may be some of my guys who will not get a chance to hunt this season, probably because of work, as it is getting late.

I just heard from my landowner and he says they are going to do a burn right after this season.  Now that should make next year crazy good.....

Whitetailer


----------



## grassman

what part of the county do you hunt creekhunter


----------



## ALLBEEF

Saw some chasing yesterday evening - small 8pt chasing 5 does around -- I think with as many does as we have around - it will be hit and miss with the rut thru the end of the season.


----------



## creekhunter

We hunt the Southern part of Berrian, near the Lowndes County line.


----------



## cpowel10

I don't hunt in berrien, but a buddy of mine killed this deer in berrien thanksgiving morning near paradise.


----------



## J Pritchard III

cpowel10,

How far from Paradise are you talking?  Where is your buddy from?


----------



## bam_bam

Nice, I know a few guys that hunt right across the road from Paradise


----------



## cpowel10

J Pritchard III said:


> cpowel10,
> 
> How far from Paradise are you talking?  Where is your buddy from?



As the crow flies, about a mile or two south.

he's from nashville


----------



## grassman

i recently heard that a buck scoring around 160 was killed near the berrien cook line can anyone confirm.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Hunted until 11:30am Sat - saw 4 does and a decent buck "searching" . He came by at 10:30 looking like a bird dog. 
Saw 3-4 deer headed to work this morning at 7:45 or so.


----------



## ALLBEEF

grassman said:


> i recently heard that a buck scoring around 160 was killed near the berrien cook line can anyone confirm.




I haven't heard that -- one was run over a few weeks ago near Flat Creek - its on this thread - that is the only 160" Ive heard of coming from Berrien - 

I was told there was a new state record killed in Irwin Co. Last week - a 22pt. Anybody heard this


----------



## bam_bam

ALLBEEF said:


> I haven't heard that -- one was run over a few weeks ago near Flat Creek - its on this thread - that is the only 160" Ive heard of coming from Berrien -



Yeah it was at flat creek church


----------



## J Pritchard III

I stopped by Henry Fords a few weeks ago to check it out, and as ya'll saw in the pictures it is very heavy.  That is just a few miles from where I hunt off the Enigma Highway.


----------



## bear-229

grassman said:


> i recently heard that a buck scoring around 160 was killed near the berrien cook line can anyone confirm.



i have some limited knowledge of this...

was in west berrien (all i know) tuesday the week before thanksgiving. they called a friend of mine in to use his dog to track it. he found it laying in the middle of a peanut field. he got about 30 yards from it but did not have a gun on him. by the time the others got there he took off. at 1:30-2:00 after tracking for several hours and miles my buddy's dog had enough  and he stopped tracking
he told me it was every bit of 155"

not sure if they ever found it or not. i will ask

bear


----------



## billy336

The timber cutters have finally moved off. Woods will be quiet I hope.


----------



## billy336

Midday doe movement. No bucks behind them. Gotta call the GW, located a feeder with a pile of corn under it, bout 60 yards from a stand, right on my property line. I still have one buck tag to fill, couple weeks left.


----------



## mopar440cu

Hey fellow hunters!
   I hunt on the Berrien County Hunting lease, but I do not go by the other members theories of " If its brown its down", so please dont put me in that catagory. I just had to state that because it seems everytime I say I hunt this club everyone around the county just rags on me for it. Its the only lease I found up there, unless you guys know of any others? I have been on it for 8 years.

Anyhow as for hunting I just got back from another 2 week hunt and saw nothing it seems like they are nocturnal now. I killed a nice 8 point the second week of rifle season. Seen bucks following does the week after Thanksgiving, but none seem to be in full rut like last year. 
My question is is this going to be a late rut or do you think it is over? Also you guys live up there, when usually is the rut? Or 2 rut? the last 2 years its been around the week before and the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## billy336

Mopar, first off, welcome. I saw 5 scrapes this weekend that have been reopened since last weekend. Even a few rubs that have been freshened up. But thats all I've seen. Haven't seen a deer in 3 weeks.


----------



## mopar440cu

Billy336 nice to meet you! I have seen plenty of new rubs in our club out in the swamps but I think they are turning nocturnal up there. I cant blame them the way they are being poached at night. Everyday there are new dead deer on our dirt roads from the fire hunts at night, but at least I know there still there. Where do you hunt up there?


----------



## billy336

Night hunters, guys with feeders on my property lines, etc. are all adding up to less deer seen. I did see the warden flyin' over my place Sat AM, REAL slow and low, looking for the yella gold.  None of that going on on my place, but next door it is. We haven't seen a warden in person in nearly 11 years, bet he shows up in the next couple days. 

I hunt in Teeterville, off 64 and Teeterville Hwy.


----------



## mopar440cu

Game warden is always checking our camp for Yella gold. Do you know of any other leases opening up for new members for next year?


----------



## billy336

Not really. To early to tell yet. I expect 5 guys to drop from mine, but I have 5 waiting on a list to fill the spots. I'll keep you in mind should something unforseen arise.


----------



## bear-229

since all the rain seeing deer has bout come to a stop. the hogs are coming out of the swamps.  
in the last week we have killled around 6 
i skinned a 200 lb boar and a 100 lb sow last night. she had 5 in her.


----------



## billy336

Merry Christmas yall.


----------



## Whitetailer

Merry Christmas and Happy holidays to all of my good friends of the South Georgia Forum.

Whitetailer.................


----------



## billy336

Seems as if I'm the only guy in the woods anymore. I managed to do the impossible Sat morning. Took down a nice 9 point about the same size as the one last year. He was run down but had a bit a meat left on him. Had a little fork horn with him. So now I'm tagged out!!!

Gonna spend the new year up there with my nephew and see if we can get him his first.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Way to go Billy*

Those late season buck are quite nice!!  Unfortunately my plans to take my son up before Christmas did not work out.  

One member had a bit of a tragedy of sorts recently.  He went up to hunt and uncovered his atv which was tarped over in the woods.  He started it and after a short warm up noticed smoke coming from under the seat.  Apparently a mouse had made a nest of dry leaves and sticks on the engine head.  In very short order the whole machine was ablaze and a  total loss.  So, always check for a rat nest and always keep a fire extinguisher near by.


Anybody else in the woods???  Some reports and stories would be  nice.....


                      Whitetailer......


----------



## bam_bam

Shot a doe monday afternoon, gonna finish the season with my longbow.


----------



## billy336

Its a wrap for me. Been in the woods for 22 straight weekends, here and there, and I'm wore out. Took the nephew for a few days and saw nada. So until its turkey time I'm chasin' the ladies.


----------



## Gobblergetter

yep I'm done with the deer!  may do some hog hunting but mainly I'll be killing time till turkey season!

if any of yall have a lease and don't turkey hunt I need a new place or two bad.. I've been trying to find somewhere closer to home. It would be greatly appriciated.  I have a new camera this year and really hope to get some good hunts on film. If any of yall do turkey hunt and wanna go and film it let me know!


----------



## billy336

Less than 24 hours left now fellas. Anyone else still in the game? My old man is up there savoring every last drop. Lucky fo sho.


----------



## bear-229

yea i'm still hitting it
been real slow though
went and run some dogs today. not very many fresh tracks
if tomorrow is not as windy as they say it is i will go but i'm mainly looking for hogs. i saw 15 sunday evening

bear


----------



## Whitetailer

Well guys,  

I enjoyed your company again this season.  Thanks for all the freindship and talk.   I was fortunate to get two nice buck this season, but my trip with my son fell through.  First time in 14 seasons I could not get him out deer hunting.  I guess maybe I will set up a hog hunt in Okeechobee.

Paul was up last week just because business here is so slow.  Much to my surprise he found a fresh shed.  It was a nice ten point side It sounds a little early for buck to shed, but this has been a different kind of season with regard to the rut and my property flooded badly before Christmas.

   press on !!

                                  Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

As soon as '08 ends, '09 begins. Big work weekend this Sat and Sun. 2 skid steers onsite with grapples and hydrualic bushhogs. Get the heavy work done now while the flora is dead and crispy. Anyone who is bored this weekend, come on by and have a cold one. Be about 8 of us around and maybe more.


----------



## Whitetailer

Yeahhhh.....


front me some gas money and Ill be there pronto....


Not much work here in the Keys.  


Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Its wet up therefolks. Really wet.


----------



## Jamie74

*David Harper passed away - Billy's Dad*

I know some of you guys are good friends with Billy and not sure if you've received the news yet but his dad (and lifetime hunting partner) passed away this past week.  Please be sure to keep him and his family in your prayers during this difficult time.

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2009/mar/18/martin-county-judge-david-harper-dies/

Hopefully the link works, if not you can copy and paste into the address bar.

Word is the funeral will be this weekend.


----------



## billy336

Thank you Jamie.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Billy - Sorry to her about your loss - I can only imagine what that would be like. This is the first time I have checked this link out in over a month - or I would have posted sooner.
My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## billy336

Thanks BEEF, sure has been a shock to the system. As we've all heard before, don't know what ya got til its gone.


----------



## billy336

This is , but I fished with Whitetailer on Friday. Had an awesome time!! CAught a bunch of trout, redfish, snook, snappers, and a bunch of other stuff too. If any of yall are in Islamaorada, hook up with Capt. Russ, he'll but a bend in the rod for ya. Thanks again Russ, see ya in June for them yellowtails.


----------

